
'My iPad has Netflix, Spotify, Twitter...': why tablets are killing PCs - Cbasedlifeform
http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2013/dec/19/why-tablets-killing-pc-ipad-apple-microsoft
======
ds9
Maybe one reason for these overstated headlines - "the PC is dying" and
similar - is the investor's attitude: if a product or market is not _growing_
then it's _dead_ and must be abandoned immediately.

Another reason undoubtedly is media eagerness to write up any trend
tendentiously, to get page views and appear to be on top of things.
Intelligent readers recognize that things get exaggerated in this way.

Yes, PC market share will decline, but anyone who does a lot of writing will
continue benefiting from a physical keyboard, and anyone doing complex or
creative computer tasks (softare, science, CAD/CAM, video editing, more) will
still need a big monitor with multiple windows onscreen.

Possibly a side benefit will be that PC interfaces will finally evolve to be
more friendly for expert users, if they become the target userbase for PC
software, while the prevalent "dumbing down" imperative may hopefully move to
the mobile devices and no longer impair PCs as much as it has done in recent
years.

